# What was the WORST car you have owned



## iamwhatiseem

I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
  I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.

Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.


----------



## OldLady

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999


Ford Escort.  Back in the 80's, it already had 70,000 miles on it.  Very bad move.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.


  Interesting in that one of my best cars was a 82 Mustang GT... of course virtually the exact opposite of the 4 cyl variety


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

iamwhatiseem said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting in that one of my best cars was a 82 Mustang GT... of course virtually the exact opposite of the 4 cyl variety
Click to expand...


A friend had a GT.  With me being unused to sitting in the passenger seat, he scared the shit out of me one day on some winding back roads.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Escort.  Back in the 80's, it already had 70,000 miles on it.  Very bad move.
Click to expand...

 Close to my 2nd worst car ever... 1974 Mercury Comet.... what a bomb. Looked just like this one.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Billy_Kinetta said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting in that one of my best cars was a 82 Mustang GT... of course virtually the exact opposite of the 4 cyl variety
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend had a GT.  With me being unused to sitting in the passenger seat, he scared the shit out of me one day on some winding back roads.
Click to expand...

  I could bark the tires going 55 mph in that thing... God I miss that fun


----------



## caddo kid

my 2000 Porsche Boxster S

It eats tires, an oil change is pretty pricey, and lately it seems to go thru O2 sensors pretty quickly.

It is factory rated for 162 MPH max but I don't drive quite that fast. LOL


----------



## Erinwltr

1974 Chevrolet Chevette (minus the snazzy rims.)  Bought it used in the early 80s for 1K and sold it for 900.  Don't even want to think about how much I put into that pit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Erinwltr said:


> 1974 Chevrolet Chevette (minus the snazzy rims.)  Bought it used in the early 80s for 1K and sold it for 900.  Don't even want to think about how much I put into that pit.


 Lol... my brother has one for a year or so. Hilarious. The only car I ever knew that would actually slow down if you floored it.


----------



## Erinwltr

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999


My sister bought a Citation X-11 back in the day.  Man that V6 could really move.  But a black car without air in the summertime, it was sooo hot but would up surprising being a really reliable car.


----------



## Erinwltr

iamwhatiseem said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 Chevrolet Chevette (minus the snazzy rims.)  Bought it used in the early 80s for 1K and sold it for 900.  Don't even want to think about how much I put into that pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... my brother has one for a year or so. Hilarious. The only car I ever knew that would actually slow down if you floored it.
Click to expand...

I remember trying to pass a semi on a minor highway hill and the trucker kindly slowed down to let my sorry slow ass over.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Erinwltr said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> My sister bought a Citation X-11 back in the day.  Man that V6 could really move.  But a black car without air in the summertime, it was sooo hot but would up surprising being a really reliable car.
Click to expand...

   Which is why I bought it, it was actually pretty peppy...when it ran. Air Conditioner? Mine had one, but I couldn't use it because it would cause it to overheat. 
  having said that - it had one bonus...the hatchback with the fold down seats.... I was I think about 20.


----------



## night_son

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999



A 1999 Saab Viggen like the fine example below. Fast and fun? You bet. Until one by one both front struts went out—and that was just the tip of this lemon's iceberg. I'd estimate I pumped around $5000-6000 bucks into the thing before finding someone who love it more than me.


----------



## playtime

a 1976 ford pinto.






it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.


----------



## Dick Foster

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999



A 1978 Pontiac Grand Prix. The biggest piece of shit and lemon to ever roll off of a car lot. It's the car that helped convince me to swear off of American cars for life. At no time during my ownership of that lemon did everything work at once. Even the radio was a piece of crap. The transmission was replaced day one in less than 24 hours of my taking it home. The saleman had to replace a split vacuum hose before I could even get the POS off the lot. The list is long of all the stuff that was wrong or went wrong with that POS and GM didn't give a crap so I've made sure they never get another chance to unload another lemon and POS on me.


----------



## Cellblock2429

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999


/—-/ It was my company car at P&G. They picked up all the cost and expenses and it never gave me trouble. Mine was a 1984.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

playtime said:


> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.



You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ It was my company car at P&G. They picked up all the cost and expenses and it never gave me trouble. Mine was a 1984.
Click to expand...

  I have known other people that had one, and they pretty much said the same thing. Mine was the model first year, guessing they worked our problems as the went along. Typical of the catastrophically bad auto manufacturing of the entire 70's decade into the late 80's.


----------



## playtime

iamwhatiseem said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
Click to expand...


hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.


----------



## Wyatt earp

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999




Lol

I had the two door hatch back, bought it brand new, hated it, but then my company bought me the station wagon model..that was a fun little car and got me everywhere in the Midwest. 


.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

playtime said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
Click to expand...

  In post #6 - you can see I had a '74 Mercury Comet. Essentially the Mercury version of the Maverick. Under-powered, I remember I had to be careful when steering a sharp turn as the wheel would sometimes "lock" in position instead of spin back. Mine also rusted in the floor board. But my hole was in the floor board behind the drivers seat.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
Click to expand...


Your stinky feet burned a hole right through it, huh?

.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stinky feet burned a hole right through it, huh?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## DamnDude

I was stationed in Hawai'i, my first duty station and I made THE WORST CHOICE, EVER.... Dodge Aries K.
Underpowered, heavy and nothing but trouble.
See above... Stationed in Hawai'i.... And the freeze plugs fell out of the motor..
Took me over 25 years to even consider another Dodge product.
Good lord what was Iacocca thinking....


----------



## flewism

iamwhatiseem said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In post #6 - you can see I had a '74 Mercury Comet. Essentially the Mercury version of the Maverick. Under-powered, I remember I had to be careful when steering a sharp turn as the wheel would sometimes "lock" in position instead of spin back. Mine also rusted in the floor board. But my hole was in the floor board behind the drivers seat.
Click to expand...


 The Comet was the Mercury version of the Ford Maverick introduced in 1969 for $1995 base price.   The Bobcat was the Mercury version of the Pinto.

By far the worse most troublesome car I've ever bought was a 2008 P.T. Cruiser that we bought for my oldest daughter when she graduated High school, total junk,  a heavier 1950's version of a Chrysler Neon.  The one car in my life I truly hated, and to think the only reason I bought it was because that is what she wanted.


----------



## petro

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.


I had a 74 Mustang 2.
A mustang body on a Pinto.
4 cylinders with the power of a 5hp lawnmower.


----------



## RodISHI

70's Mazda with a rotary engine. The only decent thing about it was it was light enough I could push it to get it started on a flat. It didn't have enough compression to run unless it was push started.


----------



## martybegan

1990 Geo Prizm. Basically a covered golf cart.


----------



## petro

I have to add a 91 Hyundai Elantra.
Two timing belts, then tyranny failed. Thing had a host of issues.

Will never buy a four cylinder with a damn snowmobile belt for timing ever again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

petro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 74 Mustang 2.
> A mustang body on a Pinto.
> 4 cylinders with the power of a 5hp lawnmower.
Click to expand...


My favorite all time car EVER is the 69 Mustang Mach 1. A damn work of art. Absolutely beautiful.
I honestly think it should be a federal crime punishable by firing squad for Ford to make a Mustang with anything less than a turbo V6.


*  To think that THIS... *

*

 *

*Was followed by THIS!!... just 3 years later. WTF??*

*

 *


----------



## Markle

A 1971 AMC Pacer.  Hands down!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Markle said:


> A 1971 AMC Pacer.  Hands down!




 OMG!!!.... you actually drove one of these??
And you admit it???


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Another disappointing car I owned was a 1982 Silver Trans Am...a fake "muscle" car. 
Sure it had a V8 and looked sporty, but it was heavy and drove like your Grandma's Buick. It ran good, I had zero mechanical issues with it, but it was basically a sedan pretending to be a sports car. 
My next car mentioned in the "Best Car" thread, was the Mustang GT that left this thing in it's dust.


----------



## Muhammed

playtime said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
Click to expand...

Lucky you found it that way. When I was a kid I had a '76 Trans Am and found the hole on the passenger side floorboard while I went through a puddle too. But I was going about 80mph and it didn't just get the carpet wet. The force of the dirty salty ice cold water blew a hole in the carpet and went right in my face, temporarily blinding me. I was drenched.

It sucks to be blinded like that while you're going 80mph.

The lady I delivered the Dominoes pizza to gave me a towel to dry off my head.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lost it when a shopping cart rolled into it at the grocery store and it exploded.


----------



## Markle

iamwhatiseem said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 1971 AMC Pacer.  Hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!.... you actually drove one of these??
> And you admit it???
Click to expand...







It was like driving a fishbowl!  

I sold it and the guy called me a few months later to complain that it had the wrong carburetor!  Hey, it ran pretty well after the change!

I inherited a worse one.  A 1976 Olds Diesel!  My Ol' Man was a mechanic and had bought it more as a novelty.  He and another mechanic rebuilt the engine.  It had over 200 thousand miles and was impossible to start when hot.  Just backward!  After the rebuild, it was still impossible to start when hot except with a shot of starter fluid.  I know!

He had made arrangements to trade it for a new Cadillac in 1982 when he died, leaving it to my Mom who hated the car.  I traded it, straight up, for a simple Ford at the Ford dealership.  It sat on their lot for two years before they sold it, with an extended warranty.  The engine blew a month later and they had to replace the engine.  A month later the FBI called to ask about the car.  Apparently, when my Ol' Man and the other guy rebuilt the engine, they sort of turned back the odometer to about 45,000 miles.  A Federal offense.  I explained to them that he was dead.  End of story.  The Ford ran great for many, many years.  I finally donated it to a charity from which someone bought it (ac did not work) and she drove it for years.


----------



## Desperado

I had a 73 Vega GT, it was a fun car but in 2 years it rusted away to the point that when you closed the doors rusted metal would fall into the street.  The absolute worst car I had was a 94 Ford Explorer.  It went through brakes every 6 months, the engine blew up and the transmission failed.  I would not but another Ford because of it.  At least with the Vega it was reliable.


----------



## Erinwltr

Dick Foster said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1978 Pontiac Grand Prix. The biggest piece of shit and lemon to ever roll off of a car lot. It's the car that helped convince me to swear off of American cars for life. At no time during my ownership of that lemon did everything work at once. Even the radio was a piece of crap. The transmission was replaced day one in less than 24 hours of my taking it home. The saleman had to replace a split vacuum hose before I could even get the POS off the lot. The list is long of all the stuff that was wrong or went wrong with that POS and GM didn't give a crap so I've made sure they never get another chance to unload another lemon and POS on me.
Click to expand...

Gawd damn it!  I swear I am laughing so hard!  How many times did you call it a POS in your post?  LOL!  I feel for ya brother!  LMAO!


----------



## G.T.

think i had a ford tempo when i was like 16 lol


----------



## Erinwltr

DamnDude said:


> I was stationed in Hawai'i, my first duty station and I made THE WORST CHOICE, EVER.... Dodge Aries K.
> Underpowered, heavy and nothing but trouble.
> See above... Stationed in Hawai'i.... And the freeze plugs fell out of the motor..
> Took me over 25 years to even consider another Dodge product.
> Good lord what was Iacocca thinking....


Oh wow, too bad.  My retired military Pops bought a 4 speed manual Dodge K wagon in the 80s. Man he drove the piss out of that thing like a sports car.  Good times.


----------



## Erinwltr

G.T. said:


> think i had a ford tempo when i was like 16 lol


OMG, this thing?  I rented one of these, dogged the piss out of it and left it with a burned out transmission for Avis to pick up.


----------



## Lysistrata

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999



1999 black Mercury Cougar hatchback, tan leather seats, bought new out of the showroom. It was constantly in for repairs. The service guy at the dealership told me that they would have entirely rebuilt my car by the time the warranty ran out. It did, and then the transmission crapped out at about 43,000 miles. Before I bought this car, I went to the library and read the reviews in all of the car magazines. I didn't buy it on sight. I thought that I did my homework. So much for "German engineering."


----------



## G.T.

Erinwltr said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i had a ford tempo when i was like 16 lol
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this thing?  I rented one of these, dogged the piss out of it and left it with a burned out transmission for Avis to pick up.
Click to expand...

It was newer than that model, but yeah. lol, had a "moon roof" and all


----------



## OldLady

playtime said:


> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.


You and I drive cars like Scarlett O'Hara drove horses.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Muhammed said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you found it that way. When I was a kid I had a '76 Trans Am and found the hole on the passenger side floorboard while I went through a puddle too. But I was going about 80mph and it didn't just get the carpet wet. The force of the dirty salty ice cold water blew a hole in the carpet and went right in my face, temporarily blinding me. I was drenched.
> 
> It sucks to be blinded like that while you're going 80mph.
> 
> The lady I delivered the Dominoes pizza to gave me a towel to dry off my head.
Click to expand...



My mom had a 68 chevy I think, there was a hole in the floor board in the back seat, I used to drop my army men down there as we drove. The hole was so big one of my aunts dogs crawled through when it was parked..we were like startled how the fuck did that big ass dog get in there.


----------



## Lumpy 1

It just wasn't shiny enough for me.. 
.


----------



## Katniss

Nissan Sentra........UGH!  I think I was desperate and POOR at the time.


----------



## Erinwltr

bear513 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky it didn't collapse. This was the first years of the uni body frames. Before they figured out how to do it without the car literally rusting to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm - i didn't know that but did know about the exploding gas tanks...  as far as the hole,  i went thru a puddle one day & noticed a wet spot on the floor, reached down to feel it & my whole hand went right down to the  pavement.  but it was free- my father gave it to me, it was my first car  i wasn't gonna turn it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you found it that way. When I was a kid I had a '76 Trans Am and found the hole on the passenger side floorboard while I went through a puddle too. But I was going about 80mph and it didn't just get the carpet wet. The force of the dirty salty ice cold water blew a hole in the carpet and went right in my face, temporarily blinding me. I was drenched.
> 
> It sucks to be blinded like that while you're going 80mph.
> 
> The lady I delivered the Dominoes pizza to gave me a towel to dry off my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had a 68 chevy I think, there was a hole in the floor board in the back seat, I used to drop my army men down there as we drove. The hole was so big one of my aunts dogs crawled through when it was parked..we were like startled how the fuck did that big ass dog get in there.
Click to expand...

Now that shit is funny!


----------



## Erinwltr

Katniss said:


> Nissan Sentra........UGH!  I think I was desperate and POOR at the time.


What year??


----------



## Katniss

Erinwltr said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Sentra........UGH!  I think I was desperate and POOR at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What year??
Click to expand...


It was used.....I think it was a 1989.  I'm blocking it out of my memory.  lol


----------



## Erinwltr

Katniss said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Sentra........UGH!  I think I was desperate and POOR at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What year??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was used.....I think it was a 1989.  I'm blocking it out of my memory.  lol
Click to expand...

LOL!  I still see these bad boys on the road.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Probably my old Mercury Merkur XR4Ti.


----------



## Erinwltr

Natural Citizen said:


> Probably my old Mercury Merkur XR4Ti.


I remember those got pretty descent write ups in car magazines.  Was yours a lemon?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Erinwltr said:


> I remember those got pretty descent write ups in car magazines.  Was yours a lemon?



Coulda been. I ended up pushing it more than I drove it. So, I just left it one day. Never saw or heard about it again. I signed the title and left it in the glove box.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..

 Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB.. 
.


----------



## RodISHI

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .


Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.


----------



## harmonica

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Escort.  Back in the 80's, it already had 70,000 miles on it.  Very bad move.
Click to expand...

I had one and it did fine


----------



## harmonica

..I've never had any cars that I owned that were bad


----------



## Lumpy 1

RodISHI said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.
Click to expand...


Wow RodlSHI .. ..  I'm really glad to see you Darlin and I'm still wishing you all the best.. 

 I learned how to be a mechanic pretty quickly thanks to that truck and as I recall the emergency brake was the only thing that worked when I bought it for $ 50 bucks.

 It's funny, I went through a lot of vehicles back then and now I watch the car auctions on TV and kick myself (not easy at this point) for not keeping and storing most every one of them.. 
.


----------



## RodISHI

Lumpy 1 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow RodlSHI .. ..  I'm really glad to see you Darlin and I'm still wishing you all the best..
> 
> I learned how to be a mechanic pretty quickly thanks to that truck and as I recall the emergency brake was the only thing that worked when I bought it for $ 50 bucks.
> 
> It's funny, I went through a lot of vehicles back then and now I watch the car auctions on TV and kick myself (not easy at this point) for not keeping and storing most every one of them..
> .
Click to expand...

Glad to see you too Lumpy.

My dad was into selling ones I had stored at their place so I finally gave up trying to keep the oldies. Had a 1939 Ford pickup that needed some work, a 65' Mustang convertible, also a 63' Caddy convertible. Supposedly the 67' caddy conv I learned to drive in is still out there stored. My nephew says it is but.... Sold my 71' Powerwagon last year to get the property taxes paid. Had that one around since 1977-78 (can't recall which). It ran but needed a bit more than us old people wanted to do on it. That was the best ole truck. It had every V-8 Dodge made in it at one time or another. I'd wear the ole engines out and Rod would put in whatever we could get for cheap in it to keep it on the road until we got to a point we could afford something else. Rod's deal is the old muscle cars. He still had the titles on ones that disappeared while he was in the USAF. We heard recently the one that he was told was crush but he knew it wasn't cause he seen it on leave is in someones barn around here.


----------



## Lumpy 1

RodISHI said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow RodlSHI .. ..  I'm really glad to see you Darlin and I'm still wishing you all the best..
> 
> I learned how to be a mechanic pretty quickly thanks to that truck and as I recall the emergency brake was the only thing that worked when I bought it for $ 50 bucks.
> 
> It's funny, I went through a lot of vehicles back then and now I watch the car auctions on TV and kick myself (not easy at this point) for not keeping and storing most every one of them..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you too Lumpy.
> 
> My dad was into selling ones I had stored at their place so I finally gave up trying to keep the oldies. Had a 1939 Ford pickup that needed some work, a 65' Mustang convertible, also a 63' Caddy convertible. Supposedly the 67' caddy conv I learned to drive in is still out there stored. My nephew says it is but.... Sold my 71' Powerwagon last year to get the property taxes paid. Had that one around since 1977-78 (can't recall which). It ran but needed a bit more than us old people wanted to do on it. That was the best ole truck. It had every V-8 Dodge made in it at one time or another. I'd wear the ole engines out and Rod would put in whatever we could get for cheap in it to keep it on the road until we got to a point we could afford something else. Rod's deal is the old muscle cars. He still had the titles on ones that disappeared while he was in the USAF. We heard recently the one that he was told was crush but he knew it wasn't cause he seen it on leave is in someones barn around here.
Click to expand...


Wow, it sounds like a wonder filled life you've had/have going on there RodISHI, I'm down to a 95 Mustang convertible that I just can't seem to part with but I sure miss a lot of the old cars I knuckle busted on.


----------



## miketx

87 Lincoln MK 7


----------



## RodISHI

Lumpy 1 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow RodlSHI .. ..  I'm really glad to see you Darlin and I'm still wishing you all the best..
> 
> I learned how to be a mechanic pretty quickly thanks to that truck and as I recall the emergency brake was the only thing that worked when I bought it for $ 50 bucks.
> 
> It's funny, I went through a lot of vehicles back then and now I watch the car auctions on TV and kick myself (not easy at this point) for not keeping and storing most every one of them..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you too Lumpy.
> 
> My dad was into selling ones I had stored at their place so I finally gave up trying to keep the oldies. Had a 1939 Ford pickup that needed some work, a 65' Mustang convertible, also a 63' Caddy convertible. Supposedly the 67' caddy conv I learned to drive in is still out there stored. My nephew says it is but.... Sold my 71' Powerwagon last year to get the property taxes paid. Had that one around since 1977-78 (can't recall which). It ran but needed a bit more than us old people wanted to do on it. That was the best ole truck. It had every V-8 Dodge made in it at one time or another. I'd wear the ole engines out and Rod would put in whatever we could get for cheap in it to keep it on the road until we got to a point we could afford something else. Rod's deal is the old muscle cars. He still had the titles on ones that disappeared while he was in the USAF. We heard recently the one that he was told was crush but he knew it wasn't cause he seen it on leave is in someones barn around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, it sounds like a wonder filled life you've had/have going on there RodISHI, I'm down to a 95 Mustang convertible that I just can't seem to part with but I sure miss a lot of the old cars I knuckle busted on.
Click to expand...

I've got a Buick Regal. Love this lil car but I hit a huge Possum and a very deep pothole last time in KC and did in the rack and pinion. Would fix that but a deer hit me while down taking groceries to the Amish a few years ago. Oh' wells that's life. Hopefully something will come up as I still have a few surgeries needed and gotta drive farther than I would want to drive the Buick now.


----------



## Erinwltr

Natural Citizen said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those got pretty descent write ups in car magazines.  Was yours a lemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda been. I ended up pushing it more than I drove it. So, I just left it one day. Never saw or heard about it again. I signed the title and left it in the glove box.
Click to expand...

Man, pushing a broke down car, popping the clutch to get it started... fuck the worst times. 

Well, maybes somebody got that XR4TI  with the signed title and made somthin' of it.  Who knows.   Good story, though!


----------



## DGS49

I have had many cars that were reputed to be junk, yet I had good luck with most of them...Chrysler LeBaron turbo (2), Cimarron, Pacifica, PT Cruiser.  In my early married life I had three Fiats that were total junk.  I had a friend who could do some repair work for cheap, but the body rust killed all three of them.  I had a 3-year old 850 Spyder, and the FIAT DEALER refused to even look at it for state inspection.  Said it was almost certainly unsafe to drive due to a rusty undercarriage.

I'm happy to see that FIAT is again going home with its figurative tail between its legs.  How do they do so well in Europe with such junk?


----------



## Lumpy 1

RodISHI said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Those oldies were great. Also kept the arms in shape and one leg if you had a clutch. Hopefully you had an emergency brake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow RodlSHI .. ..  I'm really glad to see you Darlin and I'm still wishing you all the best..
> 
> I learned how to be a mechanic pretty quickly thanks to that truck and as I recall the emergency brake was the only thing that worked when I bought it for $ 50 bucks.
> 
> It's funny, I went through a lot of vehicles back then and now I watch the car auctions on TV and kick myself (not easy at this point) for not keeping and storing most every one of them..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you too Lumpy.
> 
> My dad was into selling ones I had stored at their place so I finally gave up trying to keep the oldies. Had a 1939 Ford pickup that needed some work, a 65' Mustang convertible, also a 63' Caddy convertible. Supposedly the 67' caddy conv I learned to drive in is still out there stored. My nephew says it is but.... Sold my 71' Powerwagon last year to get the property taxes paid. Had that one around since 1977-78 (can't recall which). It ran but needed a bit more than us old people wanted to do on it. That was the best ole truck. It had every V-8 Dodge made in it at one time or another. I'd wear the ole engines out and Rod would put in whatever we could get for cheap in it to keep it on the road until we got to a point we could afford something else. Rod's deal is the old muscle cars. He still had the titles on ones that disappeared while he was in the USAF. We heard recently the one that he was told was crush but he knew it wasn't cause he seen it on leave is in someones barn around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, it sounds like a wonder filled life you've had/have going on there RodISHI, I'm down to a 95 Mustang convertible that I just can't seem to part with but I sure miss a lot of the old cars I knuckle busted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a Buick Regal. Love this lil car but I hit a huge Possum and a very deep pothole last time in KC and did in the rack and pinion. Would fix that but a deer hit me while down taking groceries to the Amish a few years ago. Oh' wells that's life. Hopefully something will come up as I still have a few surgeries needed and gotta drive farther than I would want to drive the Buick now.
Click to expand...


I'm praying for you my friend that the surgeries go well and the dust settles at happiness.. Keep in touch if you please, I seem to be posting more often these days.

mmm .. my "s" key on this laptop is working part time, it's starting to tick me off... 
.


----------



## DamnDude

Erinwltr said:


> DamnDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stationed in Hawai'i, my first duty station and I made THE WORST CHOICE, EVER.... Dodge Aries K.
> Underpowered, heavy and nothing but trouble.
> See above... Stationed in Hawai'i.... And the freeze plugs fell out of the motor..
> Took me over 25 years to even consider another Dodge product.
> Good lord what was Iacocca thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, too bad.  My retired military Pops bought a 4 speed manual Dodge K wagon in the 80s. Man he drove the piss out of that thing like a sports car.  Good times.
Click to expand...


Your Pops maybhave had the exception to the rule as far as thise K cars go.... I swear, you couldn't run neither fast nor far enough to give me one.... And most people I know that had one feel the same way.
That being said... The K cars single handedly allowed Chrysler to pay their bills... But jeeze, the dang things couldn't get out of their own way.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .



Apache? If given to me, I would totally want to restore that.


----------



## petro

Erinwltr said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i had a ford tempo when i was like 16 lol
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this thing?  I rented one of these, dogged the piss out of it and left it with a burned out transmission for Avis to pick up.
Click to expand...

About that era those suckers were known for tyranny failures. 
I remember seeing adds for used ones and all of them stated rebuilt transmission.
Most of them had less than 75K on them.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279309
> 
> Mine was  black with that,nobody loves me look as well. It had no power steering or brakes and after a year of driving it, I was a long skinny kid with Popeye arms..
> 
> Sure .. people pointed and laughed but it prepared me for posting in Politics and the Flame Zone at the good ol USMB..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apache? If given to me, I would totally want to restore that.
Click to expand...


Yup, if I still had it, it would be restored already.


----------



## boedicca

2000 Volvo S70.

I absolutely loathed that car and was delighted to walk away from it when the repair bill was going to exceed its value.


----------



## Muhammed

I've owned hundreds of crappy cars because I used to own a controlling interest in a boneyard.

But as far as personal cars, I think my 1979 Thunderbird was the worst. It was a good looking car and drove well. But there was a couple of "incidences".

One day I dropped by a carryout and left the car running. When I came out of the store I saw that somebody had backed my car into a concrete wall. My 5 kids insisted that it did it all by itself. I didn't believe them for a millisecond. I figured they were probably horsing around and somebody accidentally knocked it into reverse. And since nobody got hurt and there was no damage to speak of, I thought it best to leave it unsolved rather than endure the drama of a finger-pointing blame game. No harm, no foul.

Then one cold winter morning a year later I started the car to warm it up in the driveway and went back into the house to finish my breakfast. I looked out the window and saw it backing out of the driveway and thought somebody was stealing it. And since I didn't see anyone inside I was afraid that some mischievous little kid on his way to school saw the car running and decided to go for a joy ride. So I ran outside, and watched it back into the street and get T-boned. I ran up to the car and there was nobody in it. WTF?

When the cop showed up I told him what happened, thinking he was never going to believe me and I was going to get cited. To my surprise, he not only believed me, he also said they had several incidences when their Crown Vics from that era did the same thing and he didn't cite me for the accident. He cited the lady who hit it with speeding in a school zone.

If a car jumps into gear and drives away on it's own, it's a pretty shitty car.


----------



## 22lcidw

American made ones.....the worst ones were Ford Torino, Ford Granada, Plymouth Acclaim......with secondary honors to Ford Aerostar.


----------



## Blackrook

Ford Windstar.  It was two years old when I bought it.  Two years later we could barely roll it into the dealer to trade it in.


----------



## westwall

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999








1963 Plymouth valiant


----------



## petro

Blackrook said:


> Ford Windstar.  It was two years old when I bought it.  Two years later we could barely roll it into the dealer to trade it in.


Funny.
My mom had one that she limped into the dealer for trade. I don't think it made it past 120K.


----------



## Larsky

This. '85 Daytona Turbo Z. Fast and fun, but a complete rattle trap. Never bought another chrysler product after that.


----------



## Larsky

westwall said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 Plymouth valiant
Click to expand...

I had a '65. Loved that thing! 4 door, 3 on the tree, and that slant 6 would start even if the temp outside was absolute zero lol


----------



## Desperado

1994 Ford Explorer - had to replace about everything on the car, motor, transmission, brakes every 6 months, the car was just not reliable


----------



## Desperado

22lcidw said:


> American made ones.....the worst ones were Ford Torino, Ford Granada, Plymouth Acclaim......with secondary honors to Ford Aerostar.


My dad had a Ford Granada and it had the most unconfortable seats I have ever sat on in a car


----------



## miketx

Worst? 87 Lincoln MK VII. Total pos.


----------



## Erinwltr

Larsky said:


> This. '85 Daytona Turbo Z. Fast and fun, but a complete rattle trap. Never bought another chrysler product after that.


Hey, did they drop a hemi in that pig?


----------



## Larsky

Erinwltr said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This. '85 Daytona Turbo Z. Fast and fun, but a complete rattle trap. Never bought another chrysler product after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did they drop a hemi in that pig?
Click to expand...

lol it was a glorified Omni. 2.2 turbo. it was pretty quick. But it ate wheel bearings on an annual basis. and it rattled like a garbage disposal full of nickels.


----------



## Larsky

miketx said:


> Worst? 87 Lincoln MK VII. Total pos.


Air suspension from hell.


----------



## Erinwltr

Larsky said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This. '85 Daytona Turbo Z. Fast and fun, but a complete rattle trap. Never bought another chrysler product after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did they drop a hemi in that pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol it was a glorified Omni. 2.2 turbo. it was pretty quick. But it ate wheel bearings on an annual basis. and it rattled like a garbage disposal full of nickels.
Click to expand...

Wait, it was an Omni/Horizon with a 4 banger?  OMG, and a shitty ancient turbo?


----------



## Larsky

Erinwltr said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This. '85 Daytona Turbo Z. Fast and fun, but a complete rattle trap. Never bought another chrysler product after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did they drop a hemi in that pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol it was a glorified Omni. 2.2 turbo. it was pretty quick. But it ate wheel bearings on an annual basis. and it rattled like a garbage disposal full of nickels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, it was an Omni/Horizon with a 4 banger?  OMG, and a shitty ancient turbo?
Click to expand...

WHAT I SAID


----------



## Andylusion

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.



I was in shock when I found out they made 4-cyl Mustangs.... that's.... just wrong somehow.


----------



## Andylusion

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999



B2000 Mazda Pickup Truck, 1986 I believe.






But my 86 horse power, yet still only 17 MPG, truck was *EVEN BETTER* than this one.    The back gate had rusted off, and they replaced it with a "Pro Net" which covered the tail, and had a tear in the net right where the word Pro was, which made it comical.

What made my ownership of this gem of human engineering, even more endearing, was that this was my first vehicle, when I was still in high school.   My high school was in an upper middle class area, so I often got to park next to Mustangs, BMWs, and Camaros.

Yes, I was the hip style-ing at school, with that girl magnet "Pr (rip) Net" 80s Mazda Truck, next to those boring Mercedes.


----------



## petro

Andylusion said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in shock when I found out they made 4-cyl Mustangs.... that's.... just wrong somehow.
Click to expand...

My parents bought me a used one after high school.
They must have hated me.

0 to 60 in about 3 minutes. Most parts were interchangeable with the Pinto.


----------



## Andylusion

petro said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in shock when I found out they made 4-cyl Mustangs.... that's.... just wrong somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My parents bought me a used one after high school.
> They must have hated me.
> 
> 0 to 60 in about 3 minutes. Most parts were interchangeable with the Pinto.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but only when going down hill.

The worst car I did not own.... was a loner car from the insurance company after I got re-ended.   I can't remember what Ford brand it was, but it was horrific.   It was like a 3-cyl that was only running on 2-cyl.   I tried to get to work, had it floored all the way up the on-ramp, and then got passed by a school bus, and then a city transit bus.... all while still having it floored.

I think I did actually reach 60 mph somewhere between home and work on that 10 minute drive.


----------



## Roy Batty

The worst car i’ve owned is my first car, I was 21 “young and dum” £550 a fortune.
I foolishly bought a car from a friend of a colleague at work, little did I know it had been used to tow heavy caravans.
It was a Racing green colour Morris Marina saloon 1.7GL with a gold seal reconditioned engine.
I could overtake any car within reason in 3rd gear, but stopping the bitch I’d have to put my foot out of the door to help. The brakes were useless, in a wind on a highway she’d go sideways. I eventually wrote it off one winter when I skidded in the ice and went sideways into a farmers stone wall.
That accident probably saved me from death from normal driving, looking  back it was a death trap.


----------



## WinterBorn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 81 Mustang Coupe.  Essentially a go-cart powered by a four-cylinder sewing machine motor.  Was a cheap go-between, quickly dumped.  My first and only attempt at being green.



U guess Ford didn't learn anything in the 4 years between my 1977 Mustang and yours.

Mine looked smaller.  Worst 4 cylinder engine ever!    I think it should have said Briggs & Stratton on the side of the block.   Terrible car.


----------



## Ridgerunner

The year is 1982... Location is Anchorage, Alaska... I have been in Alaska for 3 weeks and working 2 jobs... Hitchhiking and using the shoesole express for transportation... Finally throw enough bucks together to buy the car below (or a reasonable facsimile)… Gave $600.00 very hard earned dollars for this pos... Was driving down to a gas station with a mechanic to have it checked out for a few items I knew was wrong... 
Lady pulled up along side of me and started yelling 'FIRE, Fire'... I looked out my inside rearview mirror and seen little puddles of flames in my trail... I pulled over in the center median (grass) and got out of the car... Went to the hood and started to open and thought to myself STOP...  I backed up and watched the car burn and some fellow asked if I needed a ride... The Fire Department was on the way as I could hear the sirens... It was a cash deal and my name was not related to the car at all so I took the title with me and hopped into the fellars truck, never to see the car again...






1972 AMC Matador 4Door Sedan


----------



## Vandalshandle

A 1968 Opel GT. Went through clutches like other cars went through a tank of gas. Sexy as hell, but an engineering disaster. The one passenger who could ride in the back seat sat on the gas tank. It rode so low to the ground that you had to climb out of it.


----------



## Vandalshandle

In second place, a 1993 Saturn SC2. at 30,000 miles, it was burning a quart of oil per gas tank fill. It had an air scoop under the grill that was necessary to keep the underpowered 4 cy engine from over heating. Every time you parked it too close to a concrete parking stop bar, it was ripped off of the car.


----------



## strollingbones

a volvo


----------



## longknife

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999



I had a Ford Focus station wagon I bought new that was the worst lemon I've ever owned.


----------



## Mr Natural

One of these.

It literally blew up on the way home from Rhode Island.


----------



## Canon Shooter

It was a 1985 Chrysler Laser:






It was a truly horrible automobile. It was supposed to be Chrylser's answer to the Camaro and, well, it just wasn't. The reclining mechanism on the driver's seat broke and I couldn't afford a new one, so I used an empty cooler to hold it upright so I could drive it. I replaced the shift cable in it twice. I ended up selling it for $450 to a guy in San Diego, just to get it out of my driveway.

This remains the only brand new car I've ever owned...


----------



## Larsky

Canon Shooter said:


> It was a 1985 Chrysler Laser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a truly horrible automobile. It was supposed to be Chrylser's answer to the Camaro and, well, it just wasn't. The reclining mechanism on the driver's seat broke and I couldn't afford a new one, so I used an empty cooler to hold it upright so I could drive it. I replaced the shift cable in it twice. I ended up selling it for $450 to a guy in San Diego, just to get it out of my driveway.
> 
> This remains the only brand new car I've ever owned...


I had the '85 Daytona turbo Z. In addition to my drivers seat rail bolts pulling through and the shifter cable sockets wearing out, the POS went through front hubs almost yearly.


----------



## Cellblock2429

WinterBorn said:


> U guess Ford didn't learn anything in the 4 years between my 1977 Mustang and yours.
> 
> Mine looked smaller.  Worst 4 cylinder engine ever!    I think it should have said Briggs & Stratton on the side of the block.   Terrible car.


/----/ "U guess Ford didn't learn anything in the 4 years between my 1977 Mustang and yours."
Oh, they knew what they were doing. They let the bean counters design the cars, knowing full well by slapping the Mustang name on it, people who didn't know any better would buy them. A neighbor bragged about his 4 cyl "sports car."


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Canon Shooter said:


> It was a 1985 Chrysler Laser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a truly horrible automobile. It was supposed to be Chrylser's answer to the Camaro and, well, it just wasn't. The reclining mechanism on the driver's seat broke and I couldn't afford a new one, so I used an empty cooler to hold it upright so I could drive it. I replaced the shift cable in it twice. I ended up selling it for $450 to a guy in San Diego, just to get it out of my driveway.
> 
> This remains the only brand new car I've ever owned...


  Oh yeah... the 1980s Dodge cars. Unbelievable pieces of shit. Everybody who bought one should have been able to sue the company for delivering such a poor quality product. By the 90s almost all of them were off the streets. You were damn lucky if it lasted long enough to pay for it.


----------



## norwegen

Suzuki Swift ('95 or '96?).

Someone bumped me from behind, knocking back the driver's seat. I couldn't get it back upright.


----------



## bluzman61

Chevy Citation 1980 something, I got it for real cheap.  It took FOREVER for the engine to warm up before I could drive it.  It had a driver's door that wouldn't stay shut when making left turns.  I SOMEHOW owned the car for about 4 years.


----------



## Cellblock2429

bluzman61 said:


> Chevy Citation 1980 something, I got it for real cheap.  It took FOREVER for the engine to warm up before I could drive it.  It had a driver's door that wouldn't stay shut when making left turns.  I SOMEHOW owned the car for about 4 years.


/----/ And folks in the big three wonder why the Germans and Japanese kicked their butts with affordable (OK not so much German) and reliable cars.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

bluzman61 said:


> Chevy Citation 1980 something, I got it for real cheap.  It took FOREVER for the engine to warm up before I could drive it.  It had a driver's door that wouldn't stay shut when making left turns.  I SOMEHOW owned the car for about 4 years.


*Yes!!....* I listed that as my worst car also. And for me it was the passenger door that wouldn't stay shut. Which was worse! I would have to pull over and shut it when it flew open randomly.
  And yes... it never wanted to warm up in winter... but at the same time it would suddenly overheat 5 minutes after you finally got it to warm up.  At least in the top 5 of the worst quality car Chevrolet made, And they mad a LOT of lemons.


----------



## Erinwltr

Canon Shooter said:


> It was a 1985 Chrysler Laser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a truly horrible automobile. It was supposed to be Chrylser's answer to the Camaro and, well, it just wasn't. The reclining mechanism on the driver's seat broke and I couldn't afford a new one, so I used an empty cooler to hold it upright so I could drive it. I replaced the shift cable in it twice. I ended up selling it for $450 to a guy in San Diego, just to get it out of my driveway.
> 
> This remains the only brand new car I've ever owned...


Did you have the K platform Laser or the Diamondstar Laser?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Erinwltr said:


> Did you have the K platform Laser or the Diamondstar Laser?



Well, it was an '85. The Diamondstar ones apparently weren't built until 1989.

Honestly, I was unaware of the distinction until you asked the question. I had to look it up.

I can't imagine the Diamondstar ones being bigger pieces of shit than the one I had, though...


----------



## maybelooking

I didn't own it....but my sister did.

Pontiac Fiero.  Man what a turd that was.


----------



## Dadoalex

79 Lincoln Towncar.

13 years old when I bought it but ALL big fords from that era (75-91) suffered from electrical problems that could never quite be fixed.
When the car lost power on 95 in Fort Lauderdale I got out and left it.


----------



## miketx

87 lincoln mk6


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

iamwhatiseem said:


> Another disappointing car I owned was a 1982 Silver Trans Am...a fake "muscle" car.
> Sure it had a V8 and looked sporty, but it was heavy and drove like your Grandma's Buick. It ran good, I had zero mechanical issues with it, but it was basically a sedan pretending to be a sports car.
> My next car mentioned in the "Best Car" thread, was the Mustang GT that left this thing in it's dust.
> 
> View attachment 279038


I had the same year, damn near same color Chevrolet equivalent Camaro Berlinetta. That malaise period of early f-bodies was so underwhelming, like that 305 under the hood, but I still love them, nonetheless. And that was supposed to be the fast one! They put v6s and even the Iron Duke i4 in them! 0-60 in..... sometime.


----------



## Larsky

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I had the same year, damn near same color Chevrolet equivalent Camaro Berlinetta. That malaise period of early f-bodies was so underwhelming, like that 305 under the hood, but I still love them, nonetheless. And that was supposed to be the fast one! They put v6s and even the Iron Duke i4 in them! 0-60 in..... sometime.


The 305 cam lobes would flatten and exhaust would pop through the crappy Rochester. 

Easy money.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lysistrata said:


> 1999 black Mercury Cougar hatchback


Oooof. My condolences. A friend bought one new back in the day based on name recognition and looks. Instant regret.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Larsky said:


> The 305 cam lobes would flatten and exhaust would pop through the crappy Rochester.
> 
> Easy money.


Yep. Mechanics built empires on them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

maybelooking said:


> I didn't own it....but my sister did.
> 
> Pontiac Fiero.  Man what a turd that was.


Haha... I had a good buddy that bought one of these bombs. He thought it was cool for about a month. 
Slowly he grew to hate it... I think he kept it for maaaybe 6 months before selling it. I should mention it was used when he bought it.


----------



## Mr Natural

I had one of these back in the day. It was pretty bad .

Fast though.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have owned a lot of cars in my lifetime, without a doubt the worst ever was a 1980 Chevy Citation.
> I lost my ass on this car. I drove it for about 6 months with nothing but trouble. Overheat, would stall constantly when the temps would dip much below freezing.
> I am embarrassed to this day to even say I owned one.
> 
> Looked similar to this one... ugly to boot.
> 
> View attachment 278999


2016 Honda Accord





What a cheap, plastick-y pile of shit that car was.

The CVT transmission was almost dangerously undriveable. You could never be sure if the car would go or not, when you pushed the gas pedal. So you had to mash it just to pull away from a red light. The computer would then decide, from the infinite possibilities, what gear ratio it would use. To "save you from yourself" and to try to maintain the overblown, false MPG rating . It was like luck of the draw.

If you had the audacity to touch any part of the dimestore interior, you likely left a permanent scuff mark.

The car was also large and hard to see out of. Which are acceptable downsides, when deciding to buy a large vehicle or truck. But in a supposed smallish family sedan, these were unacceptable.

The low profile tires and cheap build made every pebble and bump in the road travel up your spine to your cranium.

They managed to put both style and cheapness of build over substance. Quite an accomplishment.

I leased it for my daily driver and went $2000 more out of pocket just to trade it in after 18 months.

And, to the CVT transmissions: NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mr Clean said:


> I had one of these back in the day. It was pretty bad .
> 
> Fast though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 615160


They won the first half of every race. 
Before breaking down and coming in last.


----------



## Larsky

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2016 Honda Accord
> 
> View attachment 615162
> 
> What a cheap, plastick-y pile of shit that car was.
> 
> The CVT transmission was almost dangerously undriveable. You could never be sure if the car would go or not, when you pushed the gas pedal. So you had to mash it just to pull away from a red light. The computer would then decide, from the infinite possibilities, what gear ratio it would use. To "save you from yourself" and to try to maintain the overblown, false MPG rating . It was like luck of the draw.
> 
> If you had the audacity to touch any part of the dimestore interior, you likely left a permanent scuff mark.
> 
> The car was also large and hard to see out of. Which are acceptable downsides, when deciding to buy a large vehicle or truck. But in a supposed smallish family sedan, these were unacceptable.
> 
> The low profile tires and cheap build made every pebble and bump in the road travel up your spine to your cranium.
> 
> They managed to put both style and cheapness of build over substance. Quite an accomplishment.
> 
> I leased it for my daily driver and went $2000 more out of pocket just to trade it in after 18 months.
> 
> And, to the CVT transmissions: NEVER AGAIN.


Accords are now in the 50k range for some models. 

Wtf


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

playtime said:


> a 1976 ford pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it only had about 75K miles on it, but by the time i got rid of it, there was a whole in the floor on the front passenger side, ( i put a cookie sheet under the rug to cover it ) - went thru a qt of oil a week - every time i went up a steep hill, it would overheat. - & it wouldn't go in reverse.  i got $25 bucks as a trade in cause the  dealer was impressed i drove it like that for about a year.


I had a 1987 Nissan Maxima that spit out its own brake pads while I was in college. I drove it for 6 months using the parking brake and manual transmission to slow down.


----------



## Larsky

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I had a 1987 Nissan Maxima that spit out its own brake pads while I was in college. I drove it for 6 months using the parking brake and manual transmission to slow down.


With all due respect, that might be considered neglect lol


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

DGS49 said:


> I have had many cars that were reputed to be junk, yet I had good luck with most of them...Chrysler LeBaron turbo (2), Cimarron, Pacifica, PT Cruiser.  In my early married life I had three Fiats that were total junk.  I had a friend who could do some repair work for cheap, but the body rust killed all three of them.  I had a 3-year old 850 Spyder, and the FIAT DEALER refused to even look at it for state inspection.  Said it was almost certainly unsafe to drive due to a rusty undercarriage.
> 
> I'm happy to see that FIAT is again going home with its figurative tail between its legs.  How do they do so well in Europe with such junk?


I'd assume Fiat must offer a better class of junk in Europe. Fiat owns Ferrari, for crying out loud, yet every Fiat I've seen for the US market has been more garbage than gold. Stellantis seems to own them all now (Fiat, Dodge, Jeep, RAM), so maybe that changes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Larsky said:


> Accords are now in the 50k range for some models.
> 
> Wtf


Stay away

Far away

Go Kia or Hyundai instead, if looking for a low end-priced sedan or vehicle in general. Better builds, better warranties. Honda has become the prime example of resting on its laurels to get people to buy cheap builds for too much money.

"It's Honda, so it is reliable."

While that is true of their nearly perfect motorcycle engines, their cars do not fit this bill. The consumer report groups are slowly catching up with this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Larsky said:


> With all due respect, that might be considered neglect lol


More like, abject poverty, haha


----------



## Mr Natural

Had one of these for a while.  Nice enough but broken all the time and expensive to fix.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So I traded my 2016 Accord for a new, 2017 Ford Taurus.

Practically stole it at $21K, as it was the last 2017 on the lot. MSRP: $28K

After about 5 months of ownership, I came out of a store to find it was not where I had parked it.

Naturally, I first thought it may have been stolen. Then I heard the honking.

I looked toward the honking, and saw my car sideways in the middle of a busy, 5 lane street, wth cars backed up both ways.

The recall was issued a few months later. Apparently, they put the wrong shifter assemblies in the Tauruses, and it had a tendency to slip out of Park, when parked.

This ghost car managed to avoid 3 buildings, a decorative boulder, and moving traffic to come to rest in the middle of a busy street 50 yards away. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And, to the CVT transmissions: NEVER AGAIN.


Garbage. Nissan uses those shitty transmissions too. Nice looking car, though.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mr Clean said:


> Had one of these for a while.  Nice enough but broken all the time and expensive to fix.
> View attachment 615178


Is that a Fox?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Garbage. Nissan uses those shitty transmissions too. Nice looking car, though.


And Mazda, too

And riding lawnmowers, and snowmobiles


----------



## Mr Natural

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Is that a Fox?


A 100LS


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mr Clean said:


> A 100LS


Ah, the bigger Audi. I had a 90 and a Fox. Both garbage.


----------



## Larsky

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I'd assume Fiat must offer a better class of junk in Europe. Fiat owns Ferrari, for crying out loud, yet every Fiat I've seen for the US market has been more garbage than gold. Stellantis seems to own them all now (Fiat, Dodge, Jeep, RAM), so maybe that changes.


Fix
It
Again
Tony


----------



## Canon Shooter

iamwhatiseem said:


> They won the first half of every race.
> Before breaking down and coming in last.



My uncle had his own race team for many, many years. John Andretti used to drive for him.

Back in the 60's, when he was stationed in Thailand (Air Force), he got into racing and raced one of those Datsuns. He was pretty successful over there in the Datsun. He ditched that when he transferred back to the States and started racing BMW's. Every year on his birthday he goes to Virginia International Raceway and drives one lap for every year. This year it'll be 86 laps...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Larsky said:


> Accords are now in the 50k range for some models.
> 
> Wtf



In 1993 I bought an '88 Accord. That was one of the best cars I've ever owned. Ended up giving it to my daughter, and she drove the wheels off that thing...


----------



## Rigby5

caddo kid said:


> my  S
> 
> It eats tires, an oil change is pretty pricey, and lately it seems to go thru O2 sensors pretty quickly.
> 
> It is factory rated for 162 MPH max but I don't drive quite that fast. LOL



Tires are rated from soft to hard, and its all your choice which ones you buy and how long they will then last.
That is assuming the alignment is not off?

Oil changes on a Porsche cost no more than oil changes on anything.
If you are going to a dealer, that is your own fault.

O2 sensors can be cleaned.  They only need to be changed if the heater burns up.
But 3rd party O2 sensors are cheap.  
$55





						2000-2002 Porsche Boxster Oxygen Sensor - Spectra Premium OS6086 - Downstream - PartsGeek.com
					

Buy 2000-2002 Porsche Boxster Oxygen Sensor Downstream Spectra Premium for a low price of $55.43 at PartsGeek. FLAT RATE SHIPPING on most Spectra Premium OS6086 orders.



					www.partsgeek.com


----------



## Rigby5

There actually are very few bad cars, like Yugo and Vegas, and mostly just bad owners.
Sure there are cheap cars like Fiat, but they are also very cheap to fix and keep running.
The driver is most of the problem, like they assume Fiats being cheap, can run on regular gasoline.
But that is totally wrong.  It is cheaper to use high compression to get more power out of a little engine, so Fiats need premium more than expensive cars do.


----------

